
Why So Many Millennials Experience Imposter Syndrome - jrs235
http://www.forbes.com/sites/christinecarter/2016/11/01/why-so-many-millennials-experience-imposter-syndrome/#54cb7c663d40
======
DrScump
It's bad enough that HuffPost can't spell "impostor" correctly, but _Forbes_?
_Nine times?!_

